# The Tannery Drum



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

Found this in the wood behind an old Tannery (leather making place). It's a drum designed to "wash" the fat and hair off fresh skins. I liked it because of the craftsmanship that when into making something so complicated out of wood and bits of metal.




TranneryBW by runnah555, on Flickr





Trannery2 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## squirrels (Jul 1, 2013)

That is way cool! But I'm pretty sure it was built by steam punk aliens trying to get back home using what was at hand.

Those are some terrific textures. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peter27 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd really like to see this in colour.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2013)

#1 for me.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

peter27 said:


> I'd really like to see this in colour.







Trannery by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## KenC (Jul 1, 2013)

The vertical - the horizontal looks unbalanced, and I like the contrast between the light plants in the foreground of the vertical and the dark areas on the drum - I might crop the top a bit to remove the sky and the dark area in the trees.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

KenC said:


> The vertical - the horizontal looks unbalanced, and I like the contrast between the light plants in the foreground of the vertical and the dark areas on the drum - I might crop the top a bit to remove the sky and the dark area in the trees.



Yeah I tried to get rid of the sky and ended up unbalanced.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 1, 2013)

These both rock Runnah.  I love the contrast and personally, I really love old, "outdoorsy," woody feeling photos like this.  Particularly in B&W.  Good feel to them, and I'm not sure which I prefer.   I like the horizontal orientation because of the included trees on the right side.  The portrait orientation is good, but it leaves me feeling like I'm missing something out of the frame camera right.

Good job.  :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> These both rock Runnah.  I love the contrast and personally, I really love old, "outdoorsy," woody feeling photos like this.  Particularly in B&W.  Good feel to them, and I'm not sure which I prefer.   I like the horizontal orientation because of the included trees on the right side.  The portrait orientation is good, but it leaves me feeling like I'm missing something out of the frame camera right.
> 
> Good job.  :mrgreen:



Thanks, it was a good find out in the boonies.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > These both rock Runnah.  I love the contrast and personally, I really love old, "outdoorsy," woody feeling photos like this.  Particularly in B&W.  Good feel to them, and I'm not sure which I prefer.   I like the horizontal orientation because of the included trees on the right side.  The portrait orientation is good, but it leaves me feeling like I'm missing something out of the frame camera right.
> ...



BFE, Maine.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

do you mean EBF, Maine?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope.  BFE, Maine.



runnah said:


> do you mean EBF, Maine?


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Nope.  BFE, Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what that means.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great shot. Looks like an interesting artifact to photograph. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks better in color, to me at least. 

(400 word C&C deleted for brevity.)


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Looks better in color, to me at least.
> 
> (400 word C&C deleted for brevity.)



Please, I'd like to hear the full C&C.


----------



## sleist (Jul 1, 2013)

I like the color better too as well as the horizontal.
The contrast between the green leaves and brown wood is striking and lost in the conversion to a degree.

The placement of the subject in the vertical makes the composition top heavy.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

sleist said:


> I like the color better too as well as the horizontal.
> The contrast between the green leaves and brown wood is striking and lost in the conversion to a degree.
> 
> The placement of the subject in the vertical makes the composition top heavy.



Thanks, That makes sense.


----------



## sleist (Jul 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> Thanks, That makes sense.



Ya, I've only had 2 beers.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 1, 2013)

The textures and tones are way to close in the b&w, you're got a busy mass of eyestrain, with a dark black rectangle in the middle of it. The color works better, or you could convert differently to create some substantial tonal separation between the drum and the foliage. Some more directional light (can you GET that, or is this all under foliage?) to give some shape to the drum would be a good thing here, I think.

That said, you've definitely got a thing going on, and almost HDR feel with the shadows obliterated and a very even tonal palette smeared over a very crunchy texture. It's definitely a look, very modern, and lots of people like it plenty.


----------



## deeky (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you get close to it?  I see an awful lot of cool detail shots in there.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The textures and tones are way to close in the b&w, you're got a busy mass of eyestrain, with a dark black rectangle in the middle of it. The color works better, or you could convert differently to create some substantial tonal separation between the drum and the foliage. Some more directional light (can you GET that, or is this all under foliage?) to give some shape to the drum would be a good thing here, I think.
> 
> That said, you've definitely got a thing going on, and almost HDR feel with the shadows obliterated and a very even tonal palette smeared over a very crunchy texture. _*It's definitely a look, very modern, and lots of people like it plenty.*_



Is that a compliment or an observation?

The light sucked in this spot. It was rainy and overcast with lots of leaf covor so the light is very flat and not dynamic. It did compres some of the shadows to bring up the texture in some of the dark spots. I did struggle a but on this one because I really hit the wall as far as what my camera can handle in this lightinging. THe more I tweaked the more it looked like mush.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

deeky said:


> Can you get close to it?  I see an awful lot of cool detail shots in there.



Yeah I wish I had. It's located 2hrs away so I will have to spot and try again.


----------



## peter27 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Runnah. I like the B&W conversion you made but am going through a bit of a period of colour photography myself right now, so I appreciate your posting the colour version for us to see. Lovely Play between the browns and reds of the drum and the gorgeous greens that surround it.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

peter27 said:


> Thanks Runnah. I like the B&W conversion you made but am going through  a bit of a period of colour photography myself right now, so I appreciate your posting the colour Version for us to see. Lovely Play between the browns and reds of the drum and the gorgeous greens that surround it.




Yeah I tend to favor BW but I think the color contrast really pulled this one out.


----------



## jbkm1994 (Jul 1, 2013)

The color version does it for me!  I love the old, rustic, rotten woodsy feel. I know, I just made up a word but it fits I think. The horizontal version I like because it tells me more of the surrounding. This this looks like it is way back in the woods. Great find and capture!  Thanks for teaching me what it is. Otherwise I would have thought it was a huge old high line wire spool.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 1, 2013)

It's an observation. There's lots of stuff I don't personally like, even stuff I don't personally "get", which I respect more or less as a stylistic thing. HDR-like looks are one of them.


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It's an observation. There's lots of stuff I don't personally like, even stuff I don't personally "get", which I respect more or less as a stylistic thing. HDR-like looks are one of them.



No, HDR just used the clarity slider about 50%,


----------



## michael9000000 (Jul 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> No idea what that means.



BFE is an abbreviation for Bumblef**k, Egypt...  It's a term commonly used to describe a location that's way off the beaten path, in the middle of nowhere, etc...


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2013)

michael9000000 said:


> BFE is an abbreviation for Bumblef**k, Egypt...  It's a term commonly used to describe a location that's way off the beaten path, in the middle of nowhere, etc...



I never heard that. We alway say "east bum ****"...  same theory.


----------



## deeky (Jul 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> michael9000000 said:
> 
> 
> > BFE is an abbreviation for Bumblef**k, Egypt... It's a term commonly used to describe a location that's way off the beaten path, in the middle of nowhere, etc...
> ...



Here in South Dakota we just refer to it as Iowa....  (j/k)


----------

